# شركات الاجهزة الطبية في السعودية / جدة



## marwakhaled (12 يناير 2009)

الرجاء المساعدة 

اريد اسماء و فاكسات شركات الاجهزة الطبية في السعودية / جدة


----------



## بيان عمر (19 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
بصراحة شركات الاجهزة الطبية في جدة والسعودية عموما كثيرة جدا
ولكن هذه بعض الشركات
منها معه رقم فاكس ومنها معه رقم هاتف
وبتمنى تكون الارقام صحيحة

شركة سيمنز المحدودة فاكس 026618888
افاميديكال 026831223 هاتف
اركوما فاكس 026423778
شركة الرازي فاكس 026518598
مؤسسة نوماس فاكس 026515805

لو ما نفع شي منها ابعتولي رد وبعطيكم كمان ارقام


----------



## hossam_somir (27 يناير 2009)

ممكن e_mails
شكرا


----------



## بيان عمر (14 فبراير 2009)

عفوا للتأخير في الرد
هذه بعض ال*****ات لبعض الشركات الطبية
وهي ماخوذة من دليل الصفحات الصفراء السعودي لذلك ان امكنكم الاطلاع عليه فهو يحوي الكثير من ارقام الشركات الطبية
[email protected]
شركة الاركون الطبية

[email protected]
شركة الافندي

[email protected]
شركة الرازي

[email protected]
مؤسسة نوماس

وهذا موقع الدليل على الانترنت
yellowpages.stc.com.sa

ان شاء الله تستفيدوا
شكرا


----------



## عادل سمير جندى (14 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى الكريم ربنا يعطيك العافية


----------



## midoranin (15 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم يعطيك العافيه بس في سؤال بسيط الوظائف في هذه الشركات للسعوديين والاجانب ولا السعوديين فقط وارجووو الرد للاهمية الامر


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (15 فبراير 2009)

مشكوررررررررر أخي الكريم بيان عمر


----------



## tdm (15 فبراير 2009)

يعطيك العافية ع المشاركة الطيبة


----------



## بيان عمر (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
الوظائف للجميع سعوديين وغيرهم
وللصراحة بعض الوظائف بحاجة للواسطة لكن بشكل عام شركات الاجهزة الطبية كتييييرة هنا
وعلى فكرة انا مهندسة ولست مهندس:82: للعلم فقط


----------



## محمد نبيل سلامه (9 مارس 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه واتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## محمد نبيل سلامه (12 مارس 2009)

اليكم اسماء شركات اجهزة طبيه ومن الممكن الذهب الى google وكتابة اسم الشركة والدخول على موقع الشركه ومراسلتها عن طريق الأنترنت او عن طريق ارقام الفاكس
abbott
alfaisaliah
mediserv
roche
siemens
sms
alkhateeb
amco
banaja 
bayar
ge genral electric
hospira
الخليج الطبيه
شركة عبدالرحمن القصيبي
شركة الجيل الطبيه
المؤسسه العلميه للأكترونيات الحديثه(ميوزيكو)
المؤسسه الصالحيه
العراب
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد نبيل سلامه (12 مارس 2009)

لو سمحتم لو احد يعرف موقع فيه اساسيات الكترونيات من بدايتها يتفضل بالرد 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## amrayman (12 مارس 2009)

محمد نبيل سلامه قال:


> لو سمحتم لو احد يعرف موقع فيه اساسيات الكترونيات من بدايتها يتفضل بالرد
> وجزاكم الله خير



http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/index.htm
دة موقع حلو عليه اساسيات الكترونيكس يارب يفيدك وياريت تدعيلى


----------



## سمير طايع (12 مارس 2009)

الاخ المهندس محمد نبيل 
لو عايز تبدا في الالكترونيات ادخل على موقع القرية الالكترونية (على جوجل اكتب القرية الالكترونية) - قسم الالكترونيات هتلاقي كل اللي انت عايزه بداية من الاساسيات وحتى المستوي الاحترافي


----------



## shawkyosman (13 مارس 2009)

مشكوريين وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## راجى عفو الكريم (13 مارس 2009)

*وظائف بالسعودية*

اخوانى العزاء السلام عليكم
يوجد وظائف للفنيين والمهندسين الاجهزة الطبية بشركة العرفج للخدمات الطبية بالسعودية والوظائف سواء للمقيمين بالسعودية او بمصر حيث يوجد تاشيرات بمصر وعنوان الشركة الرياض نهاية طريق ابو بكر الصديق من ناحية الكلية التقنية وتليفون الشركة
014553745
فاكس014509821
وترسل السيرة الذاتية عناية المهندس اشرف بدر
وتقبلو تحياتى ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## bmeshatha (15 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا كيف الحال


----------



## فلسفة مشاعر (16 مايو 2009)

تفضل بالمرفقات اكبر دليل للأجهزة الطبية في السعودية

مأخوذ من الملتقي ايضاً لو بحثت لوجدتـه :77:

الرجاء منك الدعاء لي ولوالدي ولجميع المسلمين

اخوك / حامد العنزي


----------



## mohasa (2 يونيو 2009)

*شركات اجهزه طبيه كبيره في الرياض*



بيان عمر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بصراحة شركات الاجهزة الطبية في جدة والسعودية عموما كثيرة جدا
> ولكن هذه بعض الشركات
> منها معه رقم فاكس ومنها معه رقم هاتف
> ...


وانشاء الله كلهم بيعملوا في توريد الجهزه الطبيه الكبيره والصغيره


----------



## اليكترون1234 (3 يونيو 2009)

*مشكوريين وجزاكم الله كل الخير*​


----------



## معاناة اجهزه طبيه (3 يونيو 2009)

يعطيـــــــــــك الف عافيه ولا يحرمنا من طرحك الممــــــــــــــيز الرائع


----------



## abukraim (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
الله يعطيكم الف عافية 
على سيرة الشركات الطبية الموجودة في جدة حابب أعرف اذا كان في احد منكم بيعرف اذا في شركة باسم : 
شركة الخليج الطبية و مقرها جدة 
حابب اعرف عنها بعض المعلومات


----------



## علاء سعد (2 يوليو 2009)

والله جهود جبارة مشكوريين كثير


----------



## mohebegy (12 يوليو 2009)

good information from good people 
but my question is ,are these companies accept fresh graduated engineering or it demand a good experiance , is there a training programs that this companies offer from them or not


----------



## issaaram (9 أكتوبر 2009)

مرحبا اليك صديقي شركة ابراهيم المانع الدمام 8962940
0500785137 د طارق
الرياض 2791150
جدة 6514626
ابها 3289019


----------



## reed (31 أكتوبر 2009)

انا فنى صيانة اريد العمل فى شركة محترمة لها قيمتا انا رقم التليفون 01171814670


----------



## mohammad alaboud (5 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بدي استفسر عن عناوين شركات اجهزة طبية في الخليج بدهم مهندسين بدون خبرة لانة لساتني freshhhhh
my phone # is 00962 785211014


----------



## المورد القريب (13 يناير 2010)

الشركة السعودية الألمانية
Po Box 3319 Al-Kobar 31952 Saudi Arabia 
Dammam Second Industrial City 
Tel: (03) 8122111 
Fax: (03) 8121333 
E-Mail: [email protected]

الشركة السعودية لصناعة السماعات الطبية
شارع التخصصي - شمال أسواق العزيزية - الدور الثاني رقم 205 
ص . ب 69882 الرياض 11557 
ت : 2800863 / 2800864 
فاكس : 2800865 
Web : www.electroear.com 

المصنع المتحد للكواشف الطبيه 
العنوان: الدمام - الصناعيه الثانيه 
العنوان البريدي: ص.ب.9466
الدمام
الرمز البريدي 31413 
هاتف: 8121217
فاكس: 8121704 
البريد الإلكتروني: [email protected] 

شركة ديم الطبية
P.O. Box 4924
Jeddah 21412
Tel: +966 2 651 1000 / 651 6212
Fax:+966 2 651 500

كايد الانجاز للتخلص من النفايات الخطره 
العنوان: الخبر - شارع 28-البندريه 
العنوان البريدي: ص.ب.30509
الخبر
الرمز البريدي 31952 
هاتف: 8823439
فاكس: 8821965 

تقنية تحسين البيئه 
العنوان: الدمام - الشارع الأول حى الطبيشى 
العنوان البريدي: ص.ب.2654
الدمام
الرمز البريدي 31461 
هاتف: 8342495
فاكس: 8337407 
البريد الإلكتروني: [email protected] 

اسطون للخدمات الطبيه المحدوده 
العنوان: الخبر - حي المطلق 
العنوان البريدي: ص.ب.4664
الخبر
الرمز البريدي 31952 
هاتف: 8590024
فاكس: 8576808 : 

التنميه الصحيه الدوليه 
العنوان: الخبر - تقاطع 4 شارع الملك عبد العزيز 
العنوان البريدي: ص.ب.40024
الخبر
الرمز البريدي 31952 
هاتف: 8893100
فاكس: 8946053 
البريد الإلكتروني: [email protected] 

الرياض السعوديه للرعاية الصحيه 
العنوان: الدمام - حي الحمراء 
العنوان البريدي: ص.ب.1992
الدمام
الرمز البريدي 31441 
هاتف: 8311081
فاكس: 8348856 

المشاريع الطبيه المتحده المحدوده /ش 
العنوان: الخبر - شارع 22 
العنوان البريدي: ص.ب.2646
الخبر
الرمز البريدي 31952 
هاتف: 8640141
فاكس: 8952314 
البريد الإلكتروني: [email protected] 

المواساة للخدمات الطبية /ش 
العنوان: الدمام - مخطط 71 
العنوان البريدي: ص.ب.7011
الدمام
الرمز البريدي 31462 
هاتف: 8200000
فاكس: 8203436 

تداوى للخدمات الطبية المحدوده 
العنوان: الدمام - حى المزروعيه ش فندق الشيراتون 
العنوان البريدي: ص.ب.3823
الدمام
الرمز البريدي 31481 
هاتف: 8348777
فاكس: 8347818 
البريد الإلكتروني: [email protected] 

داينا للخدمات الطبيه 
العنوان: الدمام - 
العنوان البريدي: ص.ب.40372
الرياض
الرمز البريدي 11499 
هاتف: 8915776
فاكس: 4915753 

سعد للخدمات الطبية المحدوده 
العنوان: الخبر - الملك عدالعزيز - ت 15 
العنوان البريدي: ص.ب.3250
الخبر
الرمز البريدي 31952 
هاتف: 8822220

شركة جباب نجد
P.O.Box 18393 Jeddah 21415
Tel.: 966 2 6511179 / 966 2 6570816
Fax.: 966 2 6515802
or Email us
[email protected]

شركة الجادرية
966-1- 4027921 / 4059487 الهاتف 
+966-1- 4031048 الفاكس 
[email protected] البريد الإلكتروني 
ص.ب: 221588 الرياض 11311 المملكة العربية السعودية العنوان البريدي 

الشركة السعودية لتموين المستشفيات
Headquarters: Branch Office: 
Sunset Office & Villas- Office #3 Al Mubarakiya Palaze-Office # 223 
Prince Abdullah Street King Abdul Aziz Street 
Al Rawdah District #2 Riyadh 

شركة المنتجات الحيوية الطبية
الحي: الصناعية الثانية صندوق البريد: 53859 
الهاتف: 2650178 الفاكس: 2650213 
البريد الالكتروني: [email protected],NET,SA 

مجموعة أميكو للتجهزات الطبية
Tel +966-2-6600893 Fax +966-2-6652716 
Jeddah : Tel +966-2-6601149 Fax +966-2-6601146 
Riyadh : Tel +966-1-2170917 Fax +966-1-4610248 
Al Khobar : Tel +966-3-8642911 Fax +966-3-8994033 

شركة الخدمات الطبية والصيدلانية
JEDDAH
P.O. Box 9584, Jeddah-21423
Tel: (02) 6700430/6710411/6702098
Fax: (02) 6715470 / 6715472
E-mail: [email protected]



شركة دريم سيرفير
P.O. Box 13981
Riyadh 11414
Tel: 966 1 461 4043
Fax: 966 1 4610920
e-mail: [email protected]
http://www.dermaserve.com/Ar/

شركة دمسكو 
Al-Khobar
P.O.Box 4326
Postal Code 31952
Phone: +966 3 867 7776
Fax: +966 3 867 0201
e-Mail: [email protected] 

شركة vioxxالسعودية
P.O.Box # 17098, Riyadh 11484,
tel: 00966 - 1- 4056320 / 369 / 4067845 
fax: 00966-1-4067734 
e-mail: [email protected] 

شركة أمسكو الطبية
Telephone:00966-1-4621188
Fax: 00966-1-4654143
Postal Address: P.O. Box 86582 
Riyadh 11632 K.S.A
E-mail: [email protected] 

شركة الزحيفي
PO Box 2860, Riyadh 11461
Zaid Bin Thabith Street, Al Malaz
Ph. +966 1 4788807, 4762803
Fax +966 1 4764729
Toll Free 800 124 0 124il :
[email protected] 

شركة ساماتكو
Head Office +966-1-4055248 
P.O.Box 1951.
Riyadh 11441, K.S.A.
[email protected]

شركة مدر للتجهيزات الطبية
AL-WAHA MALL
TEL# (00966-3)8053900/8266585
FAX# (00966-3)8271079
DAMMAM - 31461
P.O.BOX# 2831
[email protected]

شركة تبوك الدوائية
Tel: (966 1) 4 783789
Fax: (966 1) 4 782686
P. O. Box: 28170 Riyadh, 11437 Saudi Arabia
E-mail:[email protected]

شركةOctapharma السعودية
Riyadh 11472
P.O.Box 7633
Tel. +966 50 3844897
Fax +966 1 217 0319

شركة النهضة الطبية
Jeddah, Makkah St. Kilo 4 
Tel. +9662 6891208 
Fax. +9662 6896064 
E-mail [email protected] 

السعوديةAstraZeneca شركة
Akaria No. 2 
6th Floor, Suite No. 632 
Olaya 
Riyadh 
Tel: +966 1 419 0055 
Fax: +966 1 419 0633

مصنع خيبر للأدوات الطبية
القصيم المدينة الصناعية
ص ب 5055
تلفون 3220427
فاكس 3220058

مكتب الرياض
ص ب 21599
الرياض 11384
تلفون 4508434
فاكس4508166

شركة مدفأ الطبية
Tel1. (03) 8554347
Tel2. (03) 8522307
Fax. (03) 8522316
P. O. Box 14378 - Dammam 31424
Email: [email protected]

شركة الرازي للتجهيزات الطبية
JEDDAH (H.Q) 6519097 , 6520132 6518598 
PO Box: 6589,Jeddah 21452 
E-mail 
[email protected] 

شركة الصالحية للتجهيزات الطبية
Abdullah Sulaiman Al Hamdan Street
P.O. Box 991, Riyadh 11421
Tel. No. +966 (1) 464-6955 / 463-3205
Fax No. +966 (1) 463-4362 / 462-8381
e-Mail: [email protected]

الشركة المتحدة للصناعات الطبية
P.O. Box 51871
Riyadh 11553
Tel : +966 1 2650665
Fax : +966 1 2650569
Email : [email protected]

شركة المرفأ الطبية
405 Al Umam Commercial Centre, Siteen St.
P.O.Box 28481, Riyadh 11437
Tel : +966 -1- 472-8000
Fax : +966 -1- 477-0817
Email: [email protected]
شركة جمجوم فارما 
P.O. box 6267, Jeddah 21442,
Kingdom of Saudi Arabia
Tel: ( 9662) 608 1111
Fax : (9662) 608 1222
[email protected]

شركة العصام الطبية
الهاتف014600846
الفاكس 014600856
[email protected] : البريد الإلكتروني 

شركة المغامسي
P.O.Box No. 18999, Jeddah 21452,
Tel. +966 - 2 - 287 4048 / 49 Fax +966 - 2 - 287 4049 Ext. 106
Email - [email protected] almughamsi.com

شركة سارة الطبية
3 INDUSTRIAL ZONE RD P.O.BOX 392, RIYADH 11383, SAUDI ARABIA 
TEL 1 2651112/0086/0067/0048
FAX1 2650124
[email protected]

شركة سيمات للصناعات الدوائية
P.O.Box. : 122421
Riyadh 11721
Tel # +966 (01) 265-2560
Fax # +966 (01) 265-2530
Email: [email protected] 

مجموعة المشورة الطبية
PO Box 62170 - Riyadh 11585 Kingdom of Saudi Arabia 
Tel (966) 1 4614043 Fax (966) 1 4610920 
email: [email protected] 

شركة جدة بايو فارما الدوائية
AlKheraijy Building, Office # 3008
Almadinah road, Jeddah
P.O. Box 55164 Jeddah, 21534
Tel.: 6636349
Fax: 6636381
Email: [email protected]

شركة ثمار الجزيرة
P. O. Box 523, Riyadh 11421 
Phone:01- 4776361 
Fax :01- 4782809 

شركة المتحدة للتنمية الطبية
تلفون 4645014-4665073
فاكس 4632124
ص.ب 365148 الرياض 11393
بريد الكتروني [email protected]

شركة صفا 
[email protected]
أكسجين الرياض
[email protected]
الشركة السعودية للخدمات الطبية
[email protected]
[email protected]
شركة ديف الدوائية
[email protected]
[email protected]
شركة المعدات الطبية
[email protected]
شركة تمر الدوائية
[email protected]
شركة تواصف الطبية
[email protected]
شركة السراة الطبية
[email protected]
المجموعة الدولية للخدمات الطبية 
[email protected]
شركة مديوس العربية
http://www.madausarabia.com/jobs.php
شركة بيئة 
http://www.beeah.com/atreq.htm
شركة روش للعناية الطبية
http://www.roche-arabia.com/
مركز العون
http://www.helpcenter.med.sa/hcsite/a_employment.htm
شركة المنتجات الطبية والتجميلية المحدودة
http://212.100.214.146/user/career.asp#
شركة الجزيرة للصناعات الدوائية
http://www.jpi.com.sa/


----------



## احسان الوشاح (13 يناير 2010)

يمكن اضافة الشركة التي اعمل بها ge
جنرال الكتريك
014600530


----------



## المورد القريب (14 يناير 2010)

الشركة الفاكس
شركة الفيصلية 014629720 
نوماس 014725867 
الجيل 012168566
الصالحية 014634362
دار النجاه 014784857
شركة تمر 014010290
الشركة الدولية 014611234
سيمنس 012778493
الخليج الطبية 014621296
مركز الميرة 038276071
الشركة السعودية للتموين 026655887
فتحي المحتسب 014725867
التوريدات والخدمات الطبية 014611118
شركة بسام 014644014
جنرال إليكتريك ( لا تزعل يا إحسان ) 014600582-014600530
شركة النهير 014782402
شركة العراب 014604797


----------



## Reham ahmad (17 يناير 2010)

هل هناك من لديه اي معلومات عن شركة المهند للمعدات الطبية في جدة؟؟


----------



## the king of heart (3 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور
بس لو توضح طريقة عمل المهندس وليس الفني في الشركات الطبية الكبرى


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (1 أغسطس 2010)

يعطيكم الف الف عافيه على هذي الارقام سهلتو علينا عملية البحث


----------



## محمد البوب (3 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخى العزير 
انت تريد اسماء الشركات للعمل بها ام تريد شركة متخصصة فى وكالة جهاز معين


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (3 أغسطس 2010)

اتصل باكثر الشركات قالو ماعندهم تدريب تعرفو احد عنده تدريب بالمنطقه الشرقيه -الدمام او الخبر ارجو الرد


----------



## bio.medical.g (16 سبتمبر 2010)

انا نسافر السعودية قريب هلائى شغل ولا لأ ارجو الافادة


----------



## مهندس مصرى 2010 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## بندرعمر (19 سبتمبر 2010)

فيه بعد شركات ما انكتبت كثير تابعه للاجهزه الطبيه 
مثلا كوداك المعروف عندها بآلأت التصوير ولها اجهزه كثيييييييره تتعلق بالاجهزة الطبيه ومكانها في الرياض في العليا ورقم هاتفهم 014641979
وايضا شركة سيمنس 
وسامسونق 

وشكرا على اسامي الشركات الي كنت انا ما اعرفها وتعرفت عليها عن طريقكم 
اخوكم بندر عمر 

[email protected]
اذا فيه شي الرجاء مراسلتي ع البريد 
لاني ما اقبل اضافات


----------



## bio.medical.g (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ما هى اسماء شركات الاجهزة الطبية فى الرياض


----------



## mazenfxdd (20 سبتمبر 2010)

في جده ومتخصص في صيانة الاجهزه الطبية السنيه ومعاملها 

مستودع لوازم الاسنان 
6671430


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (16 مايو 2011)

يعطيكم العافيه على هل الموضوع الجيد 
بس انا ابحث عن تدريب في الاجهزه الطبيه في السعوديه المنطقه الشرقيه لو تفيدوني علما انا خريج السنه هذي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## shaldooon (13 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانت بالف خير 
اعرفكم بنفسي انا احمد حمدي خريج 2011 السنه كليه هندسه طبيه وابحث عن شركات تكون متواجده في جده ويا ريت استفيد من خبراتكم ولكم مني خالص التقدير والاحترام ومشكور على المضوع الحلو


----------



## mohammed.madani (16 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا كثير الشكر مهندسنا


----------



## RAFT AHMED (21 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب وكيف الوصول لهذي الشركات؟يعني لو راسلناهم بيقبلو فينا؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## yaseen.khbory (23 سبتمبر 2011)

وماتوفيقي إلابالله


----------



## esper (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## the king of heart (26 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## mahmoud jaber (4 فبراير 2012)

مشكوره....


----------



## أبوالزبير (5 فبراير 2012)

شركة الياسمينة الطبية -شارع الستين -مبنى عبداللطيف بلازا-الدور الثالث


----------



## rkowwe (19 فبراير 2012)

*مشكوررررررررر أختي *


----------



## wa2ouli_m (1 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز راجى عفو الكريم
بالنسبة للوظائف في شركةالعرفج كيف يمكنني ارسال السيرة الذاتية والاستفسار و التواصل


----------

